# Patience as a writer, come tell about your stories here!



## ACraZ (Oct 22, 2013)

We all have had this dream: You post your story/poem/novella/novel/book and the very next day there are reporters at your door, Crazy House is begging for your work, you are the _Times_ man/woman of the year, everyone and their mother wants to meet you! 
   In reality we are (most of us) here posting our stories and getting some views, a few actually read the whole thing, and if someone comments on how to improve the work we are gratefully and gratified, if someone comments on the story and how they really liked it we are ecstatic! But mostly, you just have to wait and hope that people take notice of you and give what you wrote its fair amount of time. While you wait why not talk to other writers who are just as excited about their own as you are?
   Come here and talk about your own story/poem/you-get-it, or another story you are excited about and want to tell someone about. Just discuss about the writing you have read and want other people to talk to it about.
   But please, don't just advertise your own story, yes this is to talk about your work and all, but don't just shout "Hey my story deserves more views! Come read!". Thanks!


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a few comics for my original idea "Planet Patrol" right now. I had to quit writing my last graphic novel because there was so much hypnosis/mind control stuff that it got confusing, the characters were too crappy, and the robot wasn't gay enough. I'm trying to replace the alien characters with anthros but no luck so far.


----------



## Gnarl (Oct 22, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> We all have had this dream: You post your story/poem/novella/novel/book and the very next day there are reporters at your door, Crazy House is begging for your work, you are the _Times_ man/woman of the year, everyone and their mother wants to meet you!
> In reality we are (most of us) here posting our stories and getting some views, a few actually read the whole thing, and if someone comments on how to improve the work we are gratefully and gratified, if someone comments on the story and how they really liked it we are ecstatic! But mostly, you just have to wait and hope that people take notice of you and give what you wrote its fair amount of time. While you wait why not talk to other writers who are just as excited about their own as you are?
> Come here and talk about your own story/poem/you-get-it, or another story you are excited about and want to tell someone about. Just discuss about the writing you have read and want other people to talk to it about.
> But please, don't just advertise your own story, yes this is to talk about your work and all, but don't just shout "Hey my story deserves more views! Come read!". Thanks!


Actually the only people who started to beat at the door were the scammers who thought I would fall for them calling themselves publishers. they started when I filed the copy right. I did not put it out to the public until it hit Amazon several weeks later. Sales are not great but there have been sales every month since it came out. 
That one is not short though 560 pages or 180,000 words. good luck to you and sure lets talk!


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> and the robot wasn't gay enough.


That just made my day. Anyway did you ever publish it on the forum? Or do you mean you are re-writing it before you post it? I'm trying to hold off posting part two of my story (The Silver Thread on the main forums, look if you like ) for a bit in case I realize there's something I don't like, so I know that feeling.
And Gnarl I meant the dream that what we right gets the credit we all feel our stories deserve xD and I would like to read some of your stories and maybe books, but my English teach lervs annotations and if I want a high A I need two or three annotations per page D: so I'm too wrapped up to read anything as big as your anthro-epics


----------



## Conker (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm a member of this Facebook group, and every Sunday we have "Submission Sunday" where you can plug your stuff. Lots of art and music, but not much writing. So I post my writings and man, I get so many less views/responses than the other forms of art. It's depressing.

Don't actually feel like plugging any of my stuff though, just want to agree with the sentiments in the OP. Sucks when no one notices or cares.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 23, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> That just made my day. Anyway did you ever publish it on the forum? Or do you mean you are re-writing it before you post it? I'm trying to hold off posting part two of my story (The Silver Thread on the main forums, look if you like ) for a bit in case I realize there's something I don't like, so I know that feeling.And Gnarl I meant the dream that what we right gets the credit we all feel our stories deserve xD and I would like to read some of your stories and maybe books, but my English teach lervs annotations and if I want a high A I need two or three annotations per page D: so I'm too wrapped up to read anything as big as your anthro-epics


I haven't posted it yet and I'm still having character trouble. I do know Starice the snow leopard, Abyss the panther and Plumitt the dragon are my best characters. I also still need to get a lot better at my drawing and cut down the hypnosis stuff just a little bit.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm currently working on two projects, one is a sci-fi vision of a highly advanced survivor colony of a biological war, and their misconceptions of their own society, and the other is kind of an Indiana Jones meets "The Maltese Falcon" furry story that I'm just pounding out for the sake of a friend.


----------



## iconmaster (Oct 23, 2013)

I try not to plug my writing... Probably for the better, anyways.


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 23, 2013)

Conker said:


> so many less views/responses than the other forms of art. It's depressing


Yeah that seems to be the theme of writing compared to the other arts. It takes a bit more thought and time, which can be too much for people who are just browsing. But that's why I made this, so writing can get a bit of recognition from the authors who, no matter what they write, cant get much. Link me a story or two and as long as its not too long (or adult) I will read it and tell you what I thought, and then maybe you read a story or two of mine. Then maybe we can all make a kind of writer's club, so we read and discuss others' works and others read and discuss ours 

As for you Aggybyte, I find what helps me when I'm not liking what I write and keep deleting/remaking characters is, before you even write a sentence, think about your character and let it sit for a while. A few days. If you aren't still excited and interested in the char then think of another. This can really help because it distances you from the idea and you start seeing the real worth of the character


----------



## Conker (Oct 23, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Yeah that seems to be the theme of writing compared to the other arts. It takes a bit more thought and time, which can be too much for people who are just browsing. But that's why I made this, so writing can get a bit of recognition from the authors who, no matter what they write, cant get much. Link me a story or two and as long as its not too long (or adult) I will read it and tell you what I thought, and then maybe you read a story or two of mine. Then maybe we can all make a kind of writer's club, so we read and discuss others' works and others read and discuss ours


That's entirely the case. It takes a few seconds to look at a picture, a few minutes to listen to a song, but it can take fifteen to twenty minutes to read a short story. 

I love novels and writing and all of that, but when you're dealing with the internet's short attention span, it sometimes feels like the wrong art medium to be in 

I'm on my first piece of actual "furry" fiction though, and I don't even want to call it furry. Novel won't be done for a good few months at the pace I'm at though.


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Conker said:


> I'm on my first piece of actual "furry" fiction though, and I don't even want to call it furry. Novel won't be done for a good few months at the pace I'm at though.



Oh what's it about?


----------



## Conker (Oct 24, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Oh what's it about?


Fantasy novel. The main character is a cat with nine lives, and he's on his last one. Every time he dies he gets shipped off to hell where he has to fight his way out. He's been searching the world since the start of his second life when all of this was confirmed, and now he's going to the kinda last place he has to look. He's paired with a goofy gerbil who wants to be a knight and kinda sucks at it. Needed someone a bit more lighthearted to go along. Meanwhile, in the place he wants to go, some serious shit is going on with a crazy person about to learn magic so she can kill everyone she hates, which is pretty much everyone.

It's meandering a bit too much as of yet, but oh well. That's what editing is for.


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 25, 2013)

Conker said:


> Fantasy novel. The main character is a cat with nine lives, and he's on his last one. Every time he dies he gets shipped off to hell where he has to fight his way out. He's been searching the world since the start of his second life when all of this was confirmed, and now he's going to the kinda last place he has to look. He's paired with a goofy gerbil who wants to be a knight and kinda sucks at it. Needed someone a bit more lighthearted to go along. Meanwhile, in the place he wants to go, some serious shit is going on with a crazy person about to learn magic so she can kill everyone she hates, which is pretty much everyone.
> 
> It's meandering a bit too much as of yet, but oh well. That's what editing is for.


Oh I cant wait for that to be published then, looking forward to it! What's its title?
By the way, what do you all think of posting the story in the description so that there is no need for a download? I'm not sure and am about to post part two of The Silver Thread, don't want to make it harder for anyone who actually looks at my stories to get it.

And Shoiyo, how's it working out? The writing of a story for someone else you don't really feel. I dunno if I could do writing like that, but tell me about the sci-fi one you are writing for your own.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 25, 2013)

I actually have a different story that I have been working on called Castle of Hypnosis inspired by an ongoing dragon roleplay. I'll post it on FA when it's finished.


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Oh I cant wait for that to be published then, looking forward to it! What's its title?
> By the way, what do you all think of posting the story in the description so that there is no need for a download? I'm not sure and am about to post part two of The Silver Thread, don't want to make it harder for anyone who actually looks at my stories to get it.


Still working on the title. I prefer to vomit those out after the story is done. I worry about publication, firstly because novels with anthro characters that aren't meant for kids seem like they'd be hard to get published. But I'll jump that hurdle when the time comes. If it's really good, I'll try and publish publish it, if it's in the middle, I'll self publish it for a few dollars, and if it sucks I'lll toss it on dA and FA for free. 

And I prefer to see things in the description so I don't have to download, but if italics and the like or colored text are important, then I suppose keeping it to a download doc is the way to go. Depends on formatting.


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok, thanks, I'm gunna edit The Silver Thread again, maybe see if that helps, thanks. 
Conker that kind of makes me want the story to be bad, but then I cant see your best writing, but if its good I cant see it at all XD no good options
Aggybyte that sounds like a good idea, a story that is, in a way, two or more perspectives on the plot. Sounds like it will give it a little more soul than others


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Ok, thanks, I'm gunna edit The Silver Thread again, maybe see if that helps, thanks.
> Conker that kind of makes me want the story to be bad, but then I cant see your best writing, but if its good I cant see it at all XD no good options


I'll need sample readers for when it's done and going through the editing process. Other than my brother whose sort of obligated to give it a look because we're related, I haven't really thought of other editors. 

More things to worry about far in the future though.


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd be honored to be one of the readers for you story Conker, as long as its not too long to fit in my schedule (classes, percussion marching band, and speech & debate is a bitch for your time ). Looking forward to it.
Gnarl, you still reading this post? If so, I'm actually really interested in reading some of your shorter work (once again, time restraints) and if you could show me something you have that is compact I'd love to read it, or just point me in the right direction, thanks!
And thanks for the tips about posting stories, I edited part one of The Silver Thread so there is no need to download it now, and that's good cuz we all know the internet has ADD and I don't want to make it any harder on potential readers. I also posted part two, check it out if you'd like, I'd really appreciate it, though I will warn its kinda a dark subject matter.


----------



## Conker (Oct 27, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> I'd be honored to be one of the readers for you story Conker, as long as its not too long to fit in my schedule (classes, percussion marching band, and speech & debate is a bitch for your time ). Looking forward to it.


To be honest, I don't know why I posted that since it's so far in the future. At some point, I will need sample readers. And since the book is looking to be long, I'd be offering some kind of monetary help as well. But this is four or more months away, and I'll probably be doing the first two edits on my own before I seek more feedback on things like pacing and general "does this work? does this need to be here?" kind of stuff. 

It's fun to fantasize about the future, when everything is done, but in the end, that won't make the story write itself 

Assuming your stuff is readable wtihout an FA account, I'll try and give it a look sometime this week. Perhaps tomorrow if work doesn't depress me too much


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 27, 2013)

I could appreciate a good story every now and then.  Is that test read still available conker?  Or are are you not open to give samples?

Edit: I was typing this message while you were typing your latest one.  No need to reply to this post.


----------



## Conker (Oct 28, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I could appreciate a good story every now and then.  Is that test read still available conker?  Or are are you not open to give samples?
> 
> Edit: I was typing this message while you were typing your latest one.  No need to reply to this post.


The first four pages are actually up on the net. Was looking for some starter feedback in the beginning to see if it was worth continuing, but I quickly went "this is too fun" and would have kept going even if the feedback I got was negative. But those pages are still up and can be found here and the actual thread on FAF is here. Haven't gone back and looked at them in a long time, and I think I'll keep it that way, but by all means give em a look if you're curious. I hope the writing style/tone have remained consistent since I started. 

Currently on page 80.


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 28, 2013)

I read through it and now can only hope that I am one of the ones you choose to check it! I really liked it, the analogies were strong as well as descriptions. The only fault I found at all was that it seemed somewhat redundant, like it could have been trimmed down a bit (and no, I didn't miss the purposeful repetition of some words or phrases, which was great, just that the point was made and then covered again).
How about you Classy? (Please let me call you Classy >.>). You write or just like to read?


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 28, 2013)

My story Castle of Hypnosis won't be finished for a bit, and I don't want it on FA until it's finished. I have it on inkbunny though, and I'm continuing to update it there: https://inkbunny.net/submissionview.php?id=497174 let me know what you guys think of it so far.


----------



## Conker (Oct 28, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> I read through it and now can only hope that I am one of the ones you choose to check it! I really liked it, the analogies were strong as well as descriptions. The only fault I found at all was that it seemed somewhat redundant, like it could have been trimmed down a bit (and no, I didn't miss the purposeful repetition of some words or phrases, which was great, just that the point was made and then covered again).
> How about you Classy? (Please let me call you Classy >.>). You write or just like to read?


Yeah. I've taken that into account and am hopefully avoiding it in the future. Chapter one needs to be cut down seriously in some parts and expanded in others. Editing is a scary thought right now


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 28, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> My story Castle of Hypnosis won't be finished for a bit, and I don't want it on FA until it's finished. I have it on inkbunny though, and I'm continuing to update it there: https://inkbunny.net/submissionview.php?id=497174 let me know what you guys think of it so far.



Well we cant view that unless we make ourselves an inkbunny account sorry  also if you want to talk about your own stories primarily that's fine (that's what this thread is for, of course), but remember to interact with the other writers here and engage them on their work so that they feel engaged in yours! 
And Conker, I know that feels. Writing something and then looking back at it even a little while after you wrote it is scary, you feel like you learned so much and need to change so much about your writing xD


----------



## Conker (Oct 28, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Well we cant view that unless we make ourselves an inkbunny account sorry  also if you want to talk about your own stories primarily that's fine (that's what this thread is for, of course), but remember to interact with the other writers here and engage them on their work so that they feel engaged in yours!
> And Conker, I know that feels. Writing something and then looking back at it even a little while after you wrote it is scary, you feel like you learned so much and need to change so much about your writing xD


Yeah. The idea when I first started was to do that kind of storytelling where you narrate how the character might speak. Stephen King does it often and so does George R R Martin. So I've got that style through pretty much all of chapter one, but its sort of gone away as time has passed. It's noticing that kind of thing that worries me 

I'll check your stuff out tongiht or tomorrow. Seems like waht you got is pretty short, so I'll hopefully have something for you soon.


----------



## Conker (Oct 29, 2013)

Well OP, got around to reading what you've got up on your FA page. The Silver Thread posts were pretty cool, and most of the issues I have with them are minimal. I like the tone to them, and honestly, they almost read like prose poems. Your other bit, with the mouse, has a really cool idea behind it. Seems like you're onto an interesting character.


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh I was referring to aggybyte with some advice (and a bit of a nudge away from straight advertising ) for talking here and to get people to look over your stuff, I wasn't meaning that to you xD. But thanks for looking over my stuff at all, really appreciate it, most of my writings are short enough that I can go for a different feel, style, meter, what have you, with each one.
Btw aggybyte, I would like to read yours and tell you what I think, but I simply cant view it without an inkbunny account. If you could post it somewhere here I will make sure to read it, just if you want to engage other writers on your work then engage them on theirs!
Conker I have had that problem too, I start of with this great idea on how I am going to work the whole thing and the themes and patters that I will use, and then as I write and write it becomes more and more of a chore to keep it up. The only thing 99% of my writing has in common is repetition of sentence structure (ex: "then as I write and write... becomes more and more" see? Did it before I even thought about it, maybe it impresses people  but its a habit, so it will stay anyway). The way I figure out if I can keep a certain thing up and interested enough to do it is the same way I think about characters: Sit on the idea for a little while and if I am still interested in the character _then_ I write them. Usually helps stop the whole editing out or deletion/transformation.


----------



## Conker (Oct 29, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Conker I have had that problem too, I start of with this great idea on how I am going to work the whole thing and the themes and patters that I will use, and then as I write and write it becomes more and more of a chore to keep it up. The only thing 99% of my writing has in common is repetition of sentence structure (ex: "then as I write and write... becomes more and more" see? Did it before I even thought about it, maybe it impresses people  but its a habit, so it will stay anyway). The way I figure out if I can keep a certain thing up and interested enough to do it is the same way I think about characters: Sit on the idea for a little while and if I am still interested in the character _then_ I write them. Usually helps stop the whole editing out or deletion/transformation.


I like repetition, at least in poetry. But poems get away with more because poems. Your pieces with the rabbit felt very much like poems and could probably be converted into poems with a small bit of work. They stand pretty well right now, and the length suits them fine. I can give you some critique if you want, but this wasn't set up for that so I figured if you want that, you'd post em in the other board.

I like that there are so many different ways to write a story. Still trying to find what works the best.

For shorter pieces, I either plan everything out and then go until new ideas trump old ideas, but I always try to keep somewhat to some kind fo outline. For really short pieces, I just write the first draft in one go and edit all the issues out later.

For the novel though, I've taken a Stephen King approach and just started and kept on going. He seems to value that, at least in _On Writing_ he did. Other than a few things, most of it isn't planned out at all, and since I'm only going about two pages a night, my style is probably slowly changing. Editing this is going to take longer than writing it, I think.


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh feel free to give critique or comment, right on the main post itself if you like, I don't mind! Anything is appreciated! As for poetry, rhymes comes easy to me and I think I could weave them into deeper meanings if I tried hard enough, but I honestly never considered writing anything (real, that is) as poetry, will think about it though, thanks!
I think there's so many different style to write (so many you could write a book just about 'em) that no style is best, but what fits the author and the writing itself best, so many factors 
I also write my shorter pieces planned out but get them done fast enough that I don't have to worry that I will lose interest or direction and lose the inspiration. As you said, I usually write first, edit later too. I did try and write one extended bio once, by far the largest endeavor of writing I ever attempted, and I had the whole plan and style too, but in the end I pressured myself too hard and my already slow writing slowed so much that I barely wanted to write at all... one thing led to another and I never wrote the third chapter . Not that I am saying you will not succeed of course! I'm sure yours will come in time and you will stay inspired (long enough) to finish writing it and let the world see. And I am looking forward to that time, until then we just discuss it here and I am glad I ever made this thread


----------



## Conker (Oct 30, 2013)

ACraZ said:


> Oh feel free to give critique or comment, right on the main post itself if you like, I don't mind! Anything is appreciated!


My first issue was the rabbit "society" you have going. I know nothing of rabbits other than when I see them faffing about and looking for food, they seem to be solitary. Perhaps they do operate and live in dens and I just don't know it, but I was questioning that when you had your rabbits living together as a kind of pack or pride. 

The extended accent in the dialogue was also a bit much and really hard to read. 

The only other thing I can think of, and this might not be a problem, is how the story is narrated. Your main character dies at the end, but the entire story is told through a first person past? (I can't doublecheck as the pieces themselves are no longer up), and if that's the case, how is the story being told if he's dead?


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh you're right I guess I REALLY over-assumed on how much prior knowledge the readers have, I have to explain that better and not make assumptions. They live in burrows btw, and individually fight for mates if two males want one female, but no rigid kind of structure. I will be sure to remember that (and edit it in if I plan on spending more time with The Silver Thread).

The accent was pretty heavily influenced by the book _Watership Down_, really the whole story was, but I will make sure to simplify it or remove it. Maybe strike a balance of making it hard to understand at first glance without making it take _so_ long.

The last thing is the only one I stand by, you have said you read a lot of Stephen King and respect him, well in a way that's what I was going for. To make it a bigger shocker when you realize he's been dead the whole time. Being that there is no dialog of the rabbits I wasn't too concerned with explaining how he tells the story because he never speaks in the first place. I tried to narrate it as his mind set was, when he was young, getting older, and then young adult, with a tad of melancholy to reflect that the narrator is sad and beaten down, but I don't know if it worked or not, probably not. As for being taken down, I just changed the adviser to Mature (at one readers discretion: "Not for kids,") but I'm wondering if I should change it back. 

Thanks for the help!


----------

